# MTB in Santa Barbara area



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all! A group of friends and I are headed down to SB for New Year's. Any suggestions on great trails? We range from moderately fit & skilled to really fit & skilled. We've got four days to ride, so lots of suggestions are welcome!

Thanks a bunch!

Lorri


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

velogirl said:


> Hi all! A group of friends and I are headed down to SB for New Year's. Any suggestions on great trails? We range from moderately fit & skilled to really fit & skilled. We've got four days to ride, so lots of suggestions are welcome!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Lorri


Hi Lorri and welcome to RBR. I haven't mountain biked in Santa Barbara but I was up there a couple of weeks ago checking out bikes at one of the bike shops there. There are trails a plenty off of Camino Cielo. Get a topo map and check the area out. Sounds like you all will be in for a great time.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

You can start here some great info. I say do Romero and jesusits, little pine mt.. If you are in to riding DH do tunel trail. Go by Velo Pro on state street thay can tell you witch way to go too.

http://www.santabarbarahikes.com/hikes/frontcountry/jesusita.shtml

http://www.sb-outdoors.org/Trails/


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-s...ifornia-la-area/trail/PRD_165403_4520crx.aspx

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-s...ifornia-la-area/trail/PRD_165450_4520crx.aspx

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-s...ifornia-la-area/trail/PRD_165420_4520crx.aspx

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-s...ifornia-la-area/trail/PRD_165496_4520crx.aspx

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-s...ifornia-la-area/trail/PRD_165514_4520crx.aspx

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-s...ifornia-la-area/trail/PRD_165509_4520crx.aspx


----------



## specializedsworks (Feb 25, 2006)

*Looking For ????*



velogirl said:


> Hi all! A group of friends and I are headed down to SB for New Year's. Any suggestions on great trails? We range from moderately fit & skilled to really fit & skilled. We've got four days to ride, so lots of suggestions are welcome!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Lorri


Looking for any single biker girls who want to get together online for email chats etc.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

specializedsworks said:


> Looking for any single biker girls who want to get together online for email chats etc.


Dude, wtf.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

not exactly SB but 1 hr East/South of there is Point Mugu State Park (better known as Sycamore Canyon). You can either start at Pt Mugu state park on highway 1 or in Newbury Park. The main trail goes bw the two and there are plenty of trails off of them (like Hell Hill) This has great mtn biking...used to be my backyard. I'm sure there is also lots of good stuff up in SB. I miss Cali....


----------

